# Sticky  Baby Health



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome! New to Mothering? What made you decide to join? Take our latest poll here! 






*Constipation*





*Well Baby Checkups*





*Natural Health Care*





*Treating a Cough*





*Tummy Time*





*Tylenol Worries*



If you are new to Mothering, please check out these topics for more info on who we are.

*Web Statement of Purpose MDC's User Agreement*


----------

